# Looking to move to canaries



## Graham055 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all, just trying to get some feed back on life in the canaries ! been over few times, luv the weather & the pace of life but know it must be different once over there to live, whats the main obstacles when moving, getting accom, health care & jobs ?

Any help appreciated

Gray


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Graham055 said:


> Hi all, just trying to get some feed back on life in the canaries ! been over few times, luv the weather & the pace of life but know it must be different once over there to live, whats the main obstacles when moving, getting accom, health care & jobs ?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Gray



The main obsacle will be getting a job, so if thats pivitol to moving there then thats your first obstacle. Apart from that, I believe the canaries are slightly more expensive than the main land, but the climate is more steady (not quite as hot in the summer, but not as cold in the winter to the main land). A fact finding mission could be in order??

jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Graham055 said:


> Hi all, just trying to get some feed back on life in the canaries ! been over few times, luv the weather & the pace of life but know it must be different once over there to live, whats the main obstacles when moving, getting accom, health care & jobs ?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Gray


Hi Gray

Welcome 

Jojo is spot on here ... if you need to work then thats got to be something you need to look into asap! I dont know if the unemployment figures for the Islands are on a par (or worse) than the mainland - but its currently running just under 19% here which is awful! even in comparison to the UK which I believe is just under 8% at the moment ...... 

Moving / accomodation / health care are relatively simple to sort out - but the jobs are the stumbling block for many people at the moment! 

Sue :ranger:


----------

